# Looking for a little knowledge. Mixing panels.



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

We have a set up of 3 sets (strings)of 3 panels to power our well(1string switches between well and house) and house. The panels are api185 watts, 36 volts, nominal, 4.5 amps. These go to the combiner box then to the charge controller.
We damaged one panel at the electronic box on the back of the panel. 
The local solar store has implied that we cannot add new panels to the existing ones and that we would have to replace them all. 
In your experience, can one panel be replaced? 
Or can the box on the back of the panel be replaced?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you'll read through some of these threads I suspect you can find an answer, or try this site run by the same guy:
http://www.builditsolar.com/

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search/408364/?q=panels&o=date&c[user][0]=17641


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You dont need to replace them all but you do need to make sure your panels have the same voltage output.


----------



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you, the water is flowing again.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

@lynnemabry
You have now discovered one vendor NOT to do business with.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Are the 3 panels wired in series or parallel?

If series the amperage (IMP) would need to be the same as the others. In series voltages add up and amperage is that of the lowest rated panel.

If parallel then the voltage (VMP) needs to be the same. In parallel amperages add up and voltage is that of the lowest rated panel.

WWW


----------



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

They are in series, the voltages are all the same, amps almost the same, the temporary panel is damaged though(shattered glass.) 
Www, this gives us the guidelines for finding a new panel. Thank you. 

Steve, if only there was more than one solar store around. They have never been very helpful. They did not get our business when we got our fancy rolls surrette batteries.


----------



## ericliu126 (Jun 6, 2017)

it's better to replace all of them as lifepo4 batteries (whether cylindral or prismatic)in pararel must with the same performance

ie: if some batteries are 80% of its life while others are 100%, things will go that the 80% cell is full while the whole pack is still charging.

so replace all of them, this is not scare.


----------

